# goodbye little sister



## cowboy

Three days before my 60th birthday (7/29/07) I lost a really good friend. Her name was Blue Spirit but I always called her little sister because that was how she felt to me. I had changed her name from tuffy bar.
She could be a hot pony to mount but once on her she would do any thing for you. Or at lest for me, before I bought her no one would go close to her and she stood alone 24/7 in her paddock.
I didn't work in her area often and because of her name I thought that she was a gilding, guess I could have looked closer. But to make a long story short, the first time her and me were in the arena at the same time she started following me like a puppy.
God I miss you Blue.

































Thank you for a place that I can say that.


----------



## sweetypie16

So touching, i am terribally sorry for your loss!!


----------



## cowboy

Thank you sweetypie16, it is sad and it is getting in the way of me bonding with Safari my new horse. When Blue died the former owner felt so bad that he gave me a beautiful palomino to replace her. I don't think I would have choose her for one reason only, she stands 16.3 hh and when I am on the trail I have to get in and out of the saddle a lot, and it is a little more of a stretch then I like.
I was out to work with her today and we seem to be growing on each other. So as they say "time heals all", not sure I completely agree, but it helps.


----------



## Eventer Chick

that is so sad she is a beautiful girl and her name is so beautiful i am so sorry for your loss if you don't mind how did she die and how old was she?


----------



## cowboy

Blue was 9 years old and had at lest two foals maybe three. As far as how she died, I'm not sure, the vet made it simple for me and called it twisted gut.


----------



## keithturner

I am deeply sorry for your loss. I know how a person feels when they love their animals as though they are not really animals. It brought tears to my eyes to hear this story.


----------



## meggymoo

Aww I'm so so sorry Cowboy.  ((Big hugs))


----------



## cowboy

Thank you keithturner and meggymoo. No matter where I go I find horse people to be the most understanding and friendliest.


----------



## keithturner

You are most welcome cowboy. We have had Troy for a little over a week and we could not bear the loss of him already. He has really found a place in our hearts.


----------



## dinglehead

shoot I don't even have my new horse yet and I'd hate to lose her  I'm very sorry about you're horse she's absolutly gorgeous


----------



## Tammy

so sorry for your loss she was so cute. i couldn't imagine having to lose a friend like that at such a young age!


----------



## horseylover1_1

I'm so sorry!  It's like losing family... but I hope you'll be okay.


----------



## Delregans Way

Terribly sorry for your loss mate... i know how you must feel...  Hope you will be right  :wink:


----------



## Dave

*your loss*

Cowboy, Im so sorry to hear of your loss and yes i can truely relate to how you are feeling . and i know time is to heal but i always believe that there will be a spot that dosent truely heal in a horse persons heart when the loose a close friend as you did and as i did just yesterday. Yes this forum is blessed with true horseman . it is a careing and a very informative site , it is a family of true horse people here and im blessed to be a member of it hope you do heal in your heart and the new horse will help you to do that in time god bless


----------

